# Sci-fi female conversion kit from Laughing Monk Miniatures



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Laughing Monk Miniatures has released a 28mm sci-fi female conversion kit.




> Just wanted to let you know that I have recently released a Female Sci-fi conversion kit for use with various plastic and metal figures.
> 
> It contains 16 heads and 10 torsos so you can make at least a squad from each kit. It’s designed for 28 – 30mm figures. I made it as I couldn’t find a good one to buy myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

that's pretty cool! Thanks tu_shan!

CP


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good for female IG enthusiasts, Good thing considering a fair amount of IG levies are 35%ish female.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

these have been kicking around a while i think, i just find them far too cartoonish looking, the torsos are ok, but the faces are a bit cartoon doll .


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, I stopped by to see their models and there was a lot of cartoony boobage. A little more work on their faces and it would have been a definitive buy from me.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You take what you can get, and these models are some of the only female IG conversions kits I have seen, still better then 75% of all the home made conversions you see about though.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The conversion pack is pretty nicely done, i like it a lot.

Bit concerned with shadowforge miniatures though. I'm used to seeing a fair bit of leg and a few breasts exposed on any miniature suppiler, but they seem to deal exclusively in those.

They seem to have a few good minis though, just a bloody nightmare rooting through all the pointless nudity to find them...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> They seem to have a few good minis though, just a bloody nightmare rooting through all the pointless nudity to find them...


nothing wrong with rooting through some nudity


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Bit concerned with shadowforge miniatures though. I'm used to seeing a fair bit of leg and a few breasts exposed on any miniature suppiler, but they seem to deal exclusively in those.


EDIT: Hell, on second thoughts I withdraw my comment. You're right. There's a limit, to be honest, but I do like some of the miniatures (Some seem perfect for Necromunda).

The female conversion pack, I don't like. The faces are too rough.

Midnight


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the faces. They are rugged but still feminine.

Hate to tell you horny nerds this, but chicks in the army are rarely playboy bunnies.

These faces are nothing short of great.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> I like the faces. They are rugged but still feminine.
> 
> Hate to tell you horny nerds this, but chicks in the army are rarely playboy bunnies.
> 
> These faces are nothing short of great.


I though by rough they meant the details are to large, and poorly formed compared to GW standards. Personally I think they look to feminine with the giant eyes and what not.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not impressed with either sculpts. They seem a bit on the amateur side and the only real use would be IG.


----------

